# Azacca



## Yob (31/5/14)

*Azacca (**ADHA 483)*
_AA Range:_ 14 - 16%
_Beta:_ 5.4%
_Cohumulone: _N/A
_Total Oil:_ 1.8 ml/100g
_Characteristics:_ Fresh citrus, tangerine, mango, grapefruit, piney, spicy, pineapple.
_Other Notes: _Sounds like this is the best-suited of this new lot (from the ADHA) for American IPAs, so it's no surprise that it's the first to get an actual name.

From

>HERE<

Not a great deal of info and not available locally but thinking of bringing in half a dozen pounds to have a play, they sound quite interesting to my thirst for IPA's

:icon_drunk:


----------



## seehuusen (31/5/14)

Definitely up there on the alpha acids, sounds delicious! Will you have them for sale too?


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

not if they smell like shit :lol:

Yeah I expect so, if I can land them that is..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/5/14)

I'll give em a go


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

Further information and commercial examples... 

http://www.craftedpours.com/azacca-hops-and-craft-beers-brewed-with-azacca-hops/19853


----------



## lukiferj (2/6/14)

Would also try.


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/6/14)

Looks like it's right up your ally Yob.

On another note:
*ADHA 529* _AA Range:_ 11%
_Beta:_ 3.2%
_Cohumulone: _25.5%
_Total Oil:_ N/A
_Characteristics:_ Sweet coconut, lemon, mint, green herbal tea.

My goodness, cant say I've ever been chasing those characteristics.


----------



## Crusty (2/6/14)

Sounds great.
I'd give them a go for sure.


----------



## DU99 (2/6/14)

from the americian reviews sounds an interesting hop

ADHA 527 sounds like it would be really nice in an Imperial Stout


----------



## Spiesy (2/6/14)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Tahoose (2/6/14)

I'm interested.


----------



## Samuel Adams (25/1/15)

I had an Azacca single hop IPA at Bacchus last week.

Spice dominated with a bit of pine/resin and not much in the way of fruit.

I would compare it to Columbus.


----------



## indica86 (28/2/15)

50g dry hop thrown into a 100IBU IPA late hopped with this and Vic tonight.


----------



## indica86 (12/4/15)

Okay.
the IPA is drinking really well, pity it has almost finished. Have just cracked a pale.
Late hopped with Chinook, Azacca and Nelson, dry hopped with Nelson.
Really good flavour. Lovely fruit notes - perhaps the pineapple Azacca allegedly has?
Great balance. .


----------



## indica86 (18/4/15)

I made an amber with this also. In the beginning it was a very mellow hint of fruit but down to the last few bottles and it is clearly pineapple.
The pale has massive pineapple notes too.
I love it, what a hop.
Yob - can I get some more please?


----------

